# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Efficiënter griepvaccin voor zestigplussers

## FRANCOIS580

*﻿Met de winter voor de deur, wordt het tijd voor de jaarlijkse griepprik, die in de eerste plaats risicogroepen als zwangere vrouwen en hartpatiënten, bij aandoeningen van de luchtwegen en zestigplussers extra moet beschermen tegen de jaarlijks opduikende wintergriep. Vooral voor deze laatste leeftijdscategorie is er nu bijzonder goed nieuws. Deze kunnen de komende weken kiezen voor een griepprik met een ultra korte en dunne injectienaald. Een gloednieuwe methode die zestigplussers nog doeltreffender moet beschermen. Het griepvaccin beschermt je dit jaar ook tegen de eventuele komst van de Mexicaanse griep die vorig jaar wereldwijd vele slachtoffers maakte.*


*(Francois580*)


Nu de winter korterbij komt, laten steeds meer landgenoten die tot de risicogroepen behoren, zich inenten tegen de mogelijke gevaren van de jaarlijks weer opduikende wintergriep. Zestigpllussers kunnen voortaan kiezen tussen de klassieke injectiemethode of voor het gloednieuwe griepvaccin Intanza, dat door producent Sanofi Pasteur MSD op de markt wordt gebracht en de patiënt vele voordelen biedt. Het wordt met ultra korten én dunne injectienaalden toegediend. Dat zorgt niet alleen voor een nog betere bescherming. Deze nieuwe methode verloopt ook veel pijnlozer dan het klassieke griepvaccin dat tot hiertoe werd gebruikt.


*Griepprik onderhuids of in spier*


Tot hiertoe werd het griepvaccin toegediend met lange injectienaalden. Zo werd het vaccin onderhuids, of rechtstreeks in een spier geïnjecteerd. Daarbij werd vastgesteld dat een griepprik rechtstreeks in de spier vooral bij zestigplussers, minder effciënt is. Dat is er meteen oorzaak van dat vanaf dit jaar zestigplussers kunnen kiezen voor het nieuwe griepvaccin.../...


Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------

